

 Skype calls to feature ads big enough to interrupt any conversation - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/skype-calls-to-feature-ads-big-enough-to-interrupt-any-conversation/

======
mrose
Is this really a serious business tactic?

